# Need help planning your holiday?



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi i need help  im not sure whats the best places to see! Im planning on gettin a working holiday visa! But want to see all the hot spots! E.g. Great barrier reef, sydney, not sure what else there is! Also with accomadation not sure where i will find accomadation in each of these areas and the prices! Im plannin on workin to fund all this but i dnt want to be workin 7 days a week 

Any help and info will be grateful


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi

I dnt have skype! Ive got an email address so can talk that way! If not thro this thread!


----------



## CatL (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey if you need some help with a working holiday visa then it might be worth checking this out add normal web address then- realgap. co. uk / australia -ultimate -aussie -and -fun -down -under (remove spaces), you'll get a hand with sorting visas out and 12 months access to a job finding service while you're there. Happy travels


----------



## kellyanne1703 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the web address catl! Will have a look on that site


----------

